# heater flap foam



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

restoring heater box for my 91 GTI, where can I find the foam that covers the flaps?


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*heater foam*

just use hvac metal tape to cover the 3 large holes works well


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

tacurong said:


> just use hvac metal tape to cover the 3 large holes works well


That is what I used on my 86 Coupe, I actually ordered and received a heater box flap foam kit from VW, OEM material from the source..10 bux or so, part number 155-298-121.

The foil tape works but doesn't seal the edges properly, and causes a whistling sound under certain settings with the blower on high, not the end of the world but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

ok


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

usefull, thanks! ive got to do my corrado soon.


----------

